# Retro-Mac Theme (NEW)



## ScottW (Nov 28, 2002)

As always, it is impossible to satisfy the masses of users when it comes to themes and designs for websites. It feel, as a marketing guy, that you should have a "image" that you present to the public. This means doing away with themes, and just having one look.

In addition, it makes web site maintaince so much easier. It also means when we had things like the quick-reply box, we don't have to go in and do it for each theme.

Hope you enjoy the new theme. It's different... but remember, its retro. 

Admin


----------



## Trip (Nov 28, 2002)

Groovy.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2002)

i like 

makes me feel all warm


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 29, 2002)

I like it too, but I don't like the blue buttons against that color.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 29, 2002)

Someone always complains. 

Never even saw that, I will see what I can do. The theme has a few more "minor" changes including a Quick reply feature still to be added in the coming days.


----------



## adambyte (Nov 29, 2002)

I saw that old Mac on the front page and instantly felt a warm, fuzzy feeling inside. Hope my Thanksgiving dinner went down okay.

just kidding. Love it. Just out of curiosity, who made that art? it's freakin' gorgeous. I always knew Macs were works of art, but I've never seen one featured in a work of art.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Just out of curiosity, who made that art? it's freakin' gorgeous. I always knew Macs were works of art, but I've never seen one featured in a work of art. *



Stock Photo.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 29, 2002)

D'OH! The only thing I would change is alternate message colors... makes it easier to read...

Also calm down the orange for long reading sessions... bad on the eyes for extended periods


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

i agree with 'browning' the orange a bit.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 29, 2002)

How's that brown cow?


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

YES, YES, YES!!!

i really like this one!!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

yep, I think I like it


----------



## plastic (Nov 29, 2002)

Brings back a tear to the eye...


----------



## Sogni (Nov 29, 2002)

AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
*RUNS and hides under the bed in a fetal position*

NO!!!!! Not that thing! 
*Points to the old Mac in the picture at the top of the pages*

Did I ever mention? That's the reason I HATED Macs so much... blah!  

*Tries to figure out if he can have Mozilla block just that one image*


----------



## kendall (Nov 29, 2002)

I like the new theme.  Its very professional.  Much  more so than the dark blue themes.  The first thing it brought to mind when I saw it this morning was Thanksgiving!


----------



## themacko (Nov 29, 2002)

We're working on new buttons.


----------



## Langley (Nov 30, 2002)

As a graphic designer nice colour scheme.  The blue buttons are cool but need to be darker.....The new look makes the site look more professional.

Thanks.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

i think it was all done to match better with themacko's "GO DEVILS!!"


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2002)

Think we should keep the gray smilies left over from the dark theme?  Recolor them?

I'll recolor them if someone wants, it takes, like ten seconds.


----------

